# Another big cook for co-workers



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I did another cook this weekend all of it went to work with me on Monday morning. I did brisket, butts, pastrami, spares, chicken, ABTs, a fattie and corn. Here are some pics. Pic Heavy Warning.


----------



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks for the pics now I can drool the rest of the week until I fire the grill up this weekend! That brisket looks great


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Looks awesome....Just took a bite out of my computer screen!!!! LOL


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Now I remember what I have been missing. Looks good. Need to fire mine up soon.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

I need to start working with you Pay. Nobody at my office brings in anything like that, Looks fantastic


----------

